# Help - Parking Spot on Beach Near ? Pwhelli Area ?- Wales???



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

I recall speaking to someone on the Forum that recommended a great spot on a beach somewhere in the "general area" of Pwhelli, and by general area I mean anywhere within 30 miles. If I recall correctly it is not a campsite just a beach with easy access for a Motorhome. I also seem to rememeber reading that some folks overnight at this spot also.

Do any of you know where it is im waffling on about as we are 1/2 way out the door, lol.


Cheers


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sounds like Black rock..
Into Portmadog and turn down the side of the old woolworths...
Cars and vans could park right on the beach..
I havent been there for years so maybe some one will be along soon with more info..


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can't help with the info but I can help with the spelling!

PWLLHELI

Spoken as PWLL HELI

PU as in PUsh

LL as, well it is difficult to describe! Put your tongue to the inside of your top teeth and against the roof of your mouth and try and spit!

Follow it with HELLY.

Simple, but not if you don't have your own teeth!

PWLL means pool
HELI means salty/seawater/saline


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No disrespect pippin but were the inventors of your lovelly language drunk when they put it down on paper.

Dave P


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

tonka said:


> Sounds like Black rock..
> Into Portmadog and turn down the side of the old woolworths...
> Cars and vans could park right on the beach..
> I havent been there for years so maybe some one will be along soon with more info..


Thanks Tonka that was the place, as it happens we have just got back and had missed your post. We will save this place for another day.

We had a good couple of days at Dinas Dinlle right up along the beach.

CHEERS


----------

